# Plow setup 2005 Chevy Duramax 2500HD



## skidoox800 (Oct 4, 2014)

Hello All,

Well I have a few questions regarding a setup for y 2005 duramax CCSB 2500HD. I've never plowed with this truck in the past. Ive been doing some looking and plow manufacturers say that they don't make a plow for my truck as its front end is already at max weight with the diesel motor. Yet ive seen many of the same trucks with it. Talked to a few installers and they say they put them on alot with no issue, just put a leveling kit on?

Also my next question.

I already have a older mid 90s 7'6" western steel straight blade setup. Can off a chevy K5 blazer 1/2 ton. Issue is that mount wont fit my truck sense the frame rail setup is wider. I'd like to just keep the blade and get everything new (truck side mount, plow mount, wiring harness, lights, controller, pump) and put it on new truck? Is that an option get that stuff new for my truck with keeping the existing blade? 

Anything I should be worried about? All help would be great!


----------



## TKLAWN (Jan 20, 2008)

I would either put a 8'6" mvpplus or a wideout on that truck without any questions. It all depends on what you are doing with it mostly for which plow will work best for your application.


Buy a whole new setup and save yourself the hassle. The blade itself is the cheapest part of the equipment and you will be happier in the long run.


----------



## skidoox800 (Oct 4, 2014)

its going to mostly be personal use. Nothing crazy


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

They don't make a unmount mount for your trk. They do make an ultramount mount and you can buy an adapter for it. You might have issues with the lightning, adaptors and relays, proper power and ground orientation and such. Might just cheaper and easier to buy the ultramount wiring with the Iso module.


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

You can put whatever plow you want on that truck. I know you probably don't want to spend the money on a new plow since you already have one sitting around. But for what you're going to pay for a trucside and all of the electrical crap you may be better off to buy a used one off of Craig's list that will be direct plug and play.


----------



## kolwnmstr (Jul 1, 2014)

Exactly what Jeff said.


----------



## skidoox800 (Oct 4, 2014)

Harleyjeff;1840319 said:


> You can put whatever plow you want on that truck. I know you probably don't want to spend the money on a new plow since you already have one sitting around. But for what you're going to pay for a trucside and all of the electrical crap you may be better off to buy a used one off of Craig's list that will be direct plug and playin.


Ok great! Know anyone selling one? Not much on Craig's now


----------



## kolwnmstr (Jul 1, 2014)

Sometimes you can find good ones on ebay since some people don't like using craigslist


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

Or look in the for sale section on here.


----------



## skidoox800 (Oct 4, 2014)

Harleyjeff;1840398 said:


> Or look in the for sale section on here.


I don't see the forsale section on this forum anywhere? What's it under?


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Used plow and equipment section.


----------



## RS69 (Jan 6, 2013)

I have a 05 duramax with a Boss 7.5 straight blade. The plow was installed when the truck was new.


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

Just a personal thing for me, but with a three quarter ton truck I'd definitely go larger than a seven and a half foot plow.


----------



## gasjr4wd (Feb 14, 2010)

IMHO any full size truck needs an 8' blade _minimum_. I hate driving over what I've pushed with the rear wheels.


----------

